# Seasoning my FIRST Humidor....got a question!



## BhamReb (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

I recently got married and my groomsmen decided to all pitch in and get me a 75 cigar humidor. It's georgeous and i'm very proud of it. I'm having a little trouble though. I have wiped the humidor down with some humidification solution they gave me and let it sit for a couple days. opened it back up and the gadge would fluctuate anywhere from 59-63%. 

So i wiped it down again and let it sit for another few days. It still is not getting above 65%. Also I'm starting to freak out because on the inside top of the box....some of the wood is "bubbling" i guess you could say. It's only in a few places. I could push the wood a little and feel it wasn't attached to the top of the box.

Have i screwed something up? ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED!!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

hmmmm..... I may be completely wrong here but here is my suggestion. 

First. Stop using the solution. Throw it away. 
I would open the humi and let it sit open for a couple days- hopefully it will dry out again. 
After a couple days get a kitchen sponge that DOES not have a scent to it. Dampen it with DISTILLED WATER. 
Plance the dampened sponge on some cellophane wrap and place it in the humi. Make sure the sponge isn;t directly touching the wood. Close the humi for 3 days and let it rest. 
Check once a day to make sure the sponge isnt dry. If it is dampen it again.

While you are doing this salt test your hydro so you know it is correct.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

STOP!!!

:scared:

The "bubbling" you're feeling is the interior of your humi de-laminating. (seperating) This happens when wood gets too wet too quickly or unevenly.

Don't wipe it down with the glycol, don't wipe it down with distilled water. Don't wipe it down with anything.

Opening it up for a few days to dry out wouldn't be a bad idea. Hopefully when it dries out your bubbles will go away.

You can search for humidor seasoning methods on here, but in a nutshell:

Put a shot glass or saucer with distilled water in it and walk away. Don't touch it for a day or two. Check your RH and top off the water if needed.

Once it stabilizes, load it up and get yourself some humidification beads and a good digital hygrometer.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Besides what's already been said, have you calibrated your hygrometer? If not then you can't trust the fact that it says 65%.


----------



## BhamReb (Jul 20, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> STOP!!!
> 
> :scared:
> 
> ...


Have i ruined the wood inside the box??? That's the question i'm really worried about!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

My routine for a new humidor:
I put a small dish of distilled water in it for a few days.
Fill it with cigars and a container of 65% Heartfelt Beads.
(no wiping)


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

BhamReb said:


> Have i ruined the wood inside the box??? That's the question i'm really worried about!


 Probably not ruined. Hard to say without seeing/touching it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I have seasoned 5 humidors from new. Everything that has been said is very good advice methinks. You Humi will be fine. Spanish cedar is very hygroscopic and will shrink back if you slow down the process. The whole problem with the cigar deal en masse is to be patient. Sucks eh? LOL:smile:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

BhamReb said:


> Have i ruined the wood inside the box??? That's the question i'm really worried about!


Unfortunately, I'd give it a "probably". Not to toot my own horn in any way, but I really wish people would read this thread before doing anything to their new humidors.

You got enough solution in there to swell the wood and release the glue. If you'd stopped right when it began and clamped it, you might have saved it. Once it "bubbles" like that, the adhesion is lost and it will never settle back to its original smoothness.

The humi may still work. Its a matter of whether you swelled it so much as to ruin the seal. To test (assuming there's no glass) put a very bright flashlight in it in a pitch dark room. Look closely around the seal for leaks. Also, take a 2" strip of printer paper and close the lid on it. Try sliding it all around the seal. You should feel significant tension on the paper.

If the paper slides freely, or you see any light escaping, you're done for.

As for PG solution, meh, once it's in the pores, I know of no way to remove it. I wouldn't want my cigars laying on a bed impregnated with that stuff.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. :|


----------



## BhamReb (Jul 20, 2009)

Just wanted to give you guy an update.

I recently went out of the country for a week. I left my humidor open so it could dry back out and restart the whole process. I got back in town a couple days ago and put a small dish filled with some distilled water and cracked the humidor open today and its is right at 68%. Looks like a couple more days and i"ll be back in business. 

Thanks for all the advise everyone!!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad to hear it's looking back on track!


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

That's good news! Now get it seasoned correctly and filled with sticks!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Sweet, that's a nice box. Glad you get to keep it!


----------



## BhamReb (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok so i left a little saucer in the box for a few days and the humidity level remained at 68%....I let my humidifier sit in distilled water for like 30-45minutes. Took the saucer out and put the humidifier in...Opened my box this morning to see what the level was and it dropped to 53%....Any ideas on why this would be?


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Patience, young paduwan! Seasoning a humidor can take several days. It will fluctuate quite a bit until it seasons. It will also be more stable once you get some cigars in it. 

The main thing is you don't want it so thirsty when you put your sticks in that it pulls all the moisture out of your precious cigars!

You're doing fine, just keep doing what you're doing. And resist the temptation to lift that lid "just to check".


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

+1 on that. If the water has evaporated give it more. If not, leave it alone. Mornings generally are cooler so the RH from last night will drop. "Patience Luke, It Will Come To You" (Stupid Yoda Voice).


----------

